# What? The 3.11 kernel needs BC?

## tangxufeng

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

CHK include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

CHK include/generated/utsrelease.h

CALL scripts/checksyscalls.sh

CHK include/generated/compile.h

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

BC kernel/timeconst.h

/bin/sh: bc: command not found

make[1]: *** [kernel/timeconst.h] Error 127

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

----------

## ulenrich

Surely standards such as LSB defined to have this? 

sys-devel/bc should be hardwired in @system ?

----------

## tangxufeng

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Surely standards such as LSB defined to have this? 
> 
> sys-devel/bc should be hardwired in @system ?

 

But the Gentoo default without BC?

----------

## Ant P.

It seems to be a relatively new change to the kernel, and an improvement (commit 70730bc).

----------

## John R. Graham

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Surely standards such as LSB defined to have this? 
> 
> sys-devel/bc should be hardwired in @system ?

 This would be a missing dependency of the *-sources package if it truly is a build requirement now, not a needed change in the @system set.

Edit: Dependencies appear to already be correct:

```
~ # equery depends bc | grep -- '-sources'

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.9.1-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11.0
```

so the OP may not be compiling Portage-installed kernel source. If he were, then bc would've been pulled in automatically.

- John

----------

